
Ask HN: What Is the General Magic of Today? - HealthGoth
I just watched the General Magic documentary and I’m wondering if there are any startups around today that resemble General Magic (e.g. have a similar culture and high concentration of talented people working extremely hard on something that has the possibility to be hugely world changing). I know most startups would claim they are like this, but in my experience they don’t really have the same culture and ambition portrayed in the movie.
======
karmakaze
Magic Leap is the most obvious one that comes to mind.

I can't say if Facebook/Oculus has set as high goals.

Others could have been working on grand tech but not that I'm aware of:

    
    
      - Amazon: Diamond Age Dynabook
      - Netflix: eyeTV
      - Microsoft: Hololens already
      - Apple: eyePhone

------
la_barba
A lot of anti-cancer and anti-bacterial drug labs. Probably gene-therapy too..

~~~
Konnstann
Biotech in general seems like a good fit.

------
joezydeco
Culture, ambition, a very pedigreed group of employees that have had success
in previous projects, and a concept that had been tempered by Apple before
starting out.

------
eaenki
not sure about the culture, but VR, space and robotics are probably the niches
to look into for a similar company

------
miguelrochefort
DynamicLand

------
quickthrower2
SpaceX?

